# TM batteries?



## spanick (Mar 25, 2015)

My Optimas on my 24 v system are 5 yes old.I have been using these fishing river current with no complaints.However now with the 40 Jet and the added weight compared to the 25 I'm thinking about going from 34 to 27, but am leary on the added weight.Looking for advise, also thinking about power poles or a good anchor to hold position.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Mar 25, 2015)

I guess it depends on your battery use and duty. How often you run them down and how far they run down before needing recharged. I've downsized to a single military 12v with 1000 cca's and seldom have to charge it.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Mar 27, 2015)

Lithium if you have the $$


----------



## flatboat (Apr 16, 2015)

odyssey batteries are nice ,I have 2 sets of pc 1200's on 2 dif boats for 24 v 82 lb motor . I can get 2 days fishing out of em and they charge pretty quick , they will take a 40 amp charge rate . My old fishin bud has a pc 925 on a 12 volt 55lb motor he fishes all day in the marsh with that little thing


----------

